# 'Chuha' Survey for designing the world's most superior multi-specie rodent h



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Please Complete our survey at 'Chuha' Market Research for designing the world's most superior multi-specie rodent habitat. Be part of something amazing! Survey
All information will private and stored in a safe and secure place and NEVER given to any other company or 3rd party organization.
Thank you!


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

i've filled it in, but might it be useful to ask about what kind of things people would look for in a product


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Filled it in. I'm a rat owner so I'm guessing you're not marketing towards us, but I could do with a decent, foldable cage for recovery/retirement purposes.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've filled it in. I'm struggling to understand what exactly you are trying to build though. Multi-species is very vague and it will be incredibly difficult to build a cage suitable for a range of different rodents.


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

> i've filled it in, but might it be useful to ask about what kind of things people would look for in a product


Question 10 asked for one feature that would make your purchase a rodent habitat.



> Filled it in. I'm a rat owner so I'm guessing you're not marketing towards us, but I could do with a decent, foldable cage for recovery/retirement purposes.


It is aimed for gerbils, rats, mice, hamsters, and maybe guinea pigs



> I've filled it in. I'm struggling to understand what exactly you are trying to build though. Multi-species is very vague and it will be incredibly difficult to build a cage suitable for a range of different rodents.


We apologies on how vague we have been, however at this stage we can't let out any designs out, due to us patenting our ventilation system, our trap door system and large tray system/sliding internal doors.

The cost of the cage will most likely be in the same region as a top quality aquarium. With around 9600cm^2 (two floors) no tubes.

We believe with current low costs on prototyping and testing we will be able to fulfill all the needs of the various types of rodents stated, in one habitat.

Thank you

Jay CEO/founder


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

jjssj said:


> It is aimed for gerbils, rats, mice, hamsters, and maybe guinea pigs


I think you're going to find it very difficult to make a cage that is suitable for all of the above species of animal as they need such different things. Mice and rats need a fair sized foot print, but they need a lot of climbing height as they are much more able to climb. Hamsters need a large foot print with not so much climbing height as they are ground dwellers. Guinea pigs need a cage with a huge foot print for the same reason as hamsters, but they are so much larger so need much more room. Gerbils need a large tank for digging, but they don't really need a tank topper.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I think you're going to find it very difficult to make a cage that is suitable for all of the above species of animal as they need such different things. Mice and rats need a fair sized foot print, but they need a lot of climbing height as they are much more able to climb. Hamsters need a large foot print with not so much climbing height as they are ground dwellers. Guinea pigs need a cage with a huge foot print for the same reason as hamsters, but they are so much larger so need much more room. Gerbils need a large tank for digging, but they don't really need a tank topper.


Second that - and you will also find that there are more than one type of mouse as well and you don't state what one you are catering for. Fancy mice are very prone to respiratory infections so need as much ventilation as possible - I would never by anything that doesn't have at least half of the cage barred. Then for multi mammate mice (also called natal rats and aAfrican soft furred rats) you can't really trust them with anything plastic. They can chew through anything if they put their mind to it and they need even more height and floor space than a fancy mouse as they love to burrow and climb in equal measures. With multis you will find that there are almost none kept in ordinary cages because they can chew through them - they are almost always kept in glass tanks or specially constructed all metal cages. It's very rare to get one that doesn't chew. Then there are spiny mice, zebra mice, dormice, harvest mice, field mice, and they all have different needs.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

To be honest you're better off finding out which is the most popular animal with the most dedicated owners and focusing on catering for them, then releasing a series of cages/tanks specific to each pet's needs. Ferplast, Savic and Marchioro have all done this and made (mostly) decent habitats for pets. They do have certain areas lacking (such as cages too small for hamsters, unsuitable tanks for gerbils, poor access, etc. But you can take that and turn it into your advantage over the others.


----------

